# Balers



## alger (Jul 13, 2009)

THis is my first contribution. My handle is 'alger" but I consider myself "old timer" from NE Ohio, 
I have followed with interest the discussion on balers. I have experienced mortal combate with balers for 40 years. Now, in retirement, in order to feed some horses I have a New Holland Model 276 Baler. A small investment, it is the model with a horizontal chain and tine cross sweep and also has a bale thrower. It was very worn.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

I cut my teeth on the 276. A good baler for me to get started with. If you have questions on it I probably broke or set it wrong once or twice. Be happy to help.

Mark K


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome Alger. I still run a 273. We make several thousand squares a year with it and it does a great job. I know some day I will have to replace it, but I can't see why I would until it gives me some kind of a problem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We still have a 276 hayliner as well. Dad bales a couple hundred bales with it a year for his nags and a couple hundred for one of his landlords as well, ours has the thrower on it too. Was a hay eating machine in its day.


----------

